

Ask HN:  How much ownership is reasonable for a technical co-founder? - Jeremy007

Typical scenario: I am potentially about to partner with 2 other gents who will be the "business" half of our proposed startup while I will be tasked with building and launching the actual app.  How much ownership is reasonable here?
======
sebg
If it's 3 people contributing 100% of their time to the project then it should
be 33% for each. If you don't think they will contribute enough to the project
for their 33% then perhaps you should be looking for other founders/partners.

~~~
Jeremy007
Thanks, this is along the lines of what I was thinking.

------
NonEUCitizen
Why do you need the business types to be co-founders? Why do they get shares
at all? Why not hire them as employees (or temporary contractors)? Is your
prototype done? If not, why do you need business-types now? What value do they
add?

You should retain majority if not 100% of the shares. That way you have more
shares left in the pool with which to recruit engineers.

------
Jeremy007
Any feedback would be greatly appreciated, Thanks!

